# Ota Updates



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

Are we done getting updates now? Motorola blocking us from doing updates because we updated to a past leak. Thats a dirty shame motorola n verizon does that. Ill never get another motorola after my 2years is up if motorola dont change the way they treat the users. I dont care who gets mad at what i said. Motorola sucks you know what.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure what you are talking about but then again... I'm not sure who does. lol


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah im jumping on sprint i think. I hear they have great unlimited plans with zero throttling.

But im not waiting any two years.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you are talking about but then again... I'm not sure who does. lol


This is in reference to the potential ota leak to .894. There is speculation that it may be the official ota update but there is little known about the impact of the update. It was found via the cheesecake method, like the .893 leak was.

The problem here is that if you are on the .893 system then you can't accept the update and you can't revert back to the previous official ota, so you're sorta stuck, at least as far as our current tools go.

The .894 update is also speculated to have patched the root exploit, so it will in all likelihood unroot your phone (potentially irreversibly). Until we know more about the update, just hang out and let the devs deliberate. Maybe throw them a donation to keep them interested ;-)

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

_base2 said:


> This is in reference to the potential ota leak to .894. There is speculation that it may be the official ota update but there is little known about the impact of the update. It was found via the cheesecake method, like the .893 leak was.
> 
> The problem here is that if you are on the .893 system then you can't accept the update and you can't revert back to the previous official ota, so you're sorta stuck, at least as far as our current tools go.
> 
> ...


So far 2 people are claiming that they installed it, used forever root, and still have root.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

rockstar323 said:


> So far 2 people are claiming that they installed it, used forever root, and still have root.


That would be so sweet... until there's a method to revert to an official release though... I'm a little hesitant to proceed

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

We need bootloader unlocked.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

^^^ TRUTH.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Not being able to receive ota's is not something new for us. If you change something and update then brick in the process your screwed. Yes im sure they could figure out a way to accommodate us that have updated but they're not going to. BUT....WHO CARES? We have NEVER been left out of an update, we simply have have to wait a couple days for a dev to root the new update and post it for us. No biggie. We will always get the latest and greatest.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## mlapaglia (Nov 25, 2011)

Can devs modify the update to work with a different baseband and kernel though?


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Not being able to receive ota's is not something new for us. If you change something and update then brick in the process your screwed. Yes im sure they could figure out a way to accommodate us that have updated but they're not going to. BUT....WHO CARES? We have NEVER been left out of an update, we simply have have to wait a couple days for a dev to root the new update and post it for us. No biggie. We will always get the latest and greatest.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


+1 this is right on. People are so hasty and those that updated to the first leak are now all mad bc they can't update to the next leak... there is likely a reason why M hasn't pushed it out yet... most likely because it isn't ready for prime time yet. Just a thought. A few weeks worth of patience makes a big difference.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

mlapaglia said:


> Can devs modify the update to work with a different baseband and kernel though?


I would THINK so but I'm not 100% sure. Although one of the benefits of an official ota is that you can flash it in stock recovery as a safety net to avoid a soft brick.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I just flashed the .893 too lol. I'm sure like normal this is simply an exaggeration...


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I just flashed the .893 too lol. I'm sure like normal this is simply an exaggeration...


I believe droidth3ory came up w a method to get back on the update path

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## dhacker29 (Aug 15, 2011)

We have always been able to use the new software with any baseband. Droidt3ory asked for someone to adb pull/system for 894 so we can update our ROM. But sure if he got it yet though

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

dhacker29 said:


> We have always been able to use the new software with any baseband. Droidt3ory asked for someone to adb pull/system for 894 so we can update our ROM. But sure if he got it yet though
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


Are you making is so those who are on the .893 will be flashing the new radio/ kernel when you guys release it?


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I just flashed the .893 too lol. I'm sure like normal this is simply an exaggeration...


Im not worried either, even with a locked bootloader they just need to tweek some things so we can all apply the update. Who knows, maybe the official will just flash without a hitch.


----------



## moset (Sep 22, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Are you making is so those who are on the .893 will be flashing the new radio/ kernel when you guys release it?


I don't think they can do anything to the baseband or kernel. Locked boot loader.
You can only change them through stock recovery. 
Anyone got reports on the update? Any noticeable improvements?


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

_base2 said:


> +1 this is right on. People are so hasty and those that updated to the first leak are now all mad bc they can't update to the next leak... there is likely a reason why M hasn't pushed it out yet... most likely because it isn't ready for prime time yet. Just a thought. A few weeks worth of patience makes a big difference.
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


When I got my Bionic I had it rooted within 10 minutes, installed Liberty and then had fun theming. I wanted to try the leaked .893 update to see what the difference was. The camera is much faster than stock, battery life is a little better, and it does seem a bit smoother. But I for one am not mad for what I did, it did improve things somewhat, but unfortunately I will have to wait for one of our great developers to make it possible for me to upgrade to 5.8.894. I will tell you I am a bit disappointed though.....hahaha. But I guess this is kinda expected if you plan on doing things like this to our phones.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

^^^^I'm right there with ya, pal.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah you're right flazell... that's just the risk we take by having fun. If you ask Mr though, it shouldn't be as big of a risk as it is... VZW and Moto make life harder for us on purpose... so lame. Don't they understand that we really are GOOD at this stuff???

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Well im in a pickle. I was on. .893 new kernel new radio. So I jumped the gun installed only. .886 radio then tried to flash new leak nothing it failed u need to have old kernel also. So I tried the sbf update it failed it actually soft bricked my bionic. I decided he'll with try theory's one click and it saved me but unfortunately still have a franknstein device. Maybe if I had a zip of 893 radio that would fix it. I don't understand it on the X we could swap radios no problems. We also had p3 to guide us with rooted leaks and solutions. Now we linger with one good developer team and nothing else. The bionic is just a tumble weed just like I predicted.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

moosc said:


> Well im in a pickle. I was on. .893 new kernel new radio. So I jumped the gun installed only. .886 radio then tried to flash new leak nothing it failed u need to have old kernel also. So I tried the sbf update it failed it actually soft bricked my bionic. I decided he'll with try theory's one click and it saved me but unfortunately still have a franknstein device. Maybe if I had a zip of 893 radio that would fix it. I don't understand it on the X we could swap radios no problems. We also had p3 to guide us with rooted leaks and solutions. Now we linger with one good developer team and nothing else. The bionic is just a tumble weed just like I predicted.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Ugh... the bionic is NOT a tumbleweed. It takes TIME to dev. We already have 3 prominent teams and none are CM-based. As soon as we get CM working, there will probably be more. This is the first time where a system has made it impossible to update /revert to a different kernel / radio. The devs are working on it. Give them time. Donate. Give support. They're doing it for US.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

It is a tumbleweed. Its all about the razr and nexi. And im even thinking of following the developers over to the nexi. Give it time its been nearly 4months even in standard terms the phone has reached its peak and is going down hill.


_base2 said:


> Ugh... the bionic is NOT a tumbleweed. It takes TIME to dev. We already have 3 prominent teams and none are CM-based. As soon as we get CM working, there will probably be more. This is the first time where a system has made it impossible to update /revert to a different kernel / radio. The devs are working on it. Give them time. Donate. Give support. They're doing it for US.
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

moosc said:


> It is a tumbleweed. Its all about the razr and nexi. And im even thinking of following the developers over to the nexi. Give it time its been nearly 4months even in standard terms the phone has reached its peak and is going down hill.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


 The Razr? Yea... Dude it's the same thing... Same developer support if not less... Your negativity really isn't needed... Seriously...


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> The Razr? Yea... Dude it's the same thing... Same developer support if not less... Your negativity really isn't needed... Seriously...


The bionic and razr will do fine


----------



## woddale (Jul 11, 2011)

Its just so frustrating with the Bionic the data problem is a real bite in the butt. Moto needs to fix it or say they cant. I think the devs are even a little leary cant say I blame them. I got a BAMFed up TB that is runningf circles around my TH3ORYed Bionic. DT is doing best he can but he needs something to work with


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

woddale said:


> Its just so frustrating with the Bionic the data problem is a real bite in the butt. Moto needs to fix it or say they cant. I think the devs are even a little leary cant say I blame them. I got a BAMFed up TB that is runningf circles around my TH3ORYed Bionic. DT is doing best he can but he needs something to work with


We need a "inside man" at motorolla


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Negativity I serous doubt that. And if was the same then we would be seeing the same support or even more. It was P3 who kept moto droids in top condition with his leaks and getting prerooted updates for us. He was ontop the bionic but what I understand he's bionic is just a brick. And has moved onto the razr and nexus. We may see some stuff from him but not like it used to be. And Im not dissing our current crop of devs. Hell theory is trying to get ics ported to the bionic that is awesome.


cstrife999 said:


> The Razr? Yea... Dude it's the same thing... Same developer support if not less... Your negativity really isn't needed... Seriously...


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

moosc said:


> Well im in a pickle. I was on. .893 new kernel new radio. So I jumped the gun installed only. .886 radio then tried to flash new leak nothing it failed u need to have old kernel also. So I tried the sbf update it failed it actually soft bricked my bionic. I decided he'll with try theory's one click and it saved me but unfortunately still have a franknstein device. Maybe if I had a zip of 893 radio that would fix it. I don't understand it on the X we could swap radios no problems. We also had p3 to guide us with rooted leaks and solutions. Now we linger with one good developer team and nothing else. The bionic is just a tumble weed just like I predicted.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


You are not doomed i once was in that situation. What i did was got back on system 886 and flash the original webtop.and then used the 886-893 file throught stock recovery.

Once i did that i got the 5.7.893 radio back


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not sure I still have web top I tried flashing all files and it just popped up error after error.







and this where I need to be









real0325 said:


> You are not doomed i once was in that situation. What i did was got back on system 886 and flash the original webtop.and then used the 886-893 file throught stock recovery.
> 
> Once i did that i got the 5.7.893 radio back


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Dunno why everyone is so worried about this stuff. The thunderbolt was locked down like no other in the begining and now its got everything. Just give it time, phone has only been out for like 2 months.


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Dunno why everyone is so worried about this stuff. The thunderbolt was locked down like no other in the begining and now its got everything. Just give it time, phone has only been out for like 2 months.


Look at Dx, d2/g/r2d2, dpro, x2, etc. Not to be negative or sound condescending but either are developers are retarded or moto & vzw just have them locked up tighter then a nuns hooha. And I vote the later. Our developers have worked miracles around e-fuse. If we score like the atrix and now photon, ill be just as excited as the next. Cuz that means all those phones have a chance still.

Edit : Speaking of miracles just in time for the hollidays. Hashcodes has gotten ics booting up in alpha condition on the d3 its only a matter of time before we touch ice on the bionic.


----------



## jmhj (Nov 5, 2011)

_base2 said:


> ........The devs are working on it. Give them time. Donate. Give support. They're doing it for US.
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


 Here, here.


----------



## BionicPornMaker (Aug 21, 2011)

I give up on buying motorola phones.. Locked bootloader.. Paid full price should be able to do what I want with MY PHONE.. You all feel me


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

moosc said:


> I'm not sure I still have web top I tried flashing all files and it just popped up error after error.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get your kernel to change? I noticed there are two different ones. For the webtop portion you have do this.
http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-bionic-forum/9800-how-get-your-phone-back-upgrade-path.html

This is what i used.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

sjflowerhorn said:


> Look at Dx, d2/g/r2d2, dpro, x2, etc. Not to be negative or sound condescending but either are developers are retarded or moto & vzw just have them locked up tighter then a nuns hooha. And I vote the later. Our developers have worked miracles around e-fuse. If we score like the atrix and now photon, ill be just as excited as the next. Cuz that means all those phones have a chance still.
> 
> Edit : Speaking of miracles just in time for the hollidays. Hashcodes has gotten ics booting up in alpha condition on the d3 its only a matter of time before we touch ice on the bionic.


Like Rapunzel in a chastity belt. hahaha Well, I dunno why we cant crack this shell. basically is a rebreanded bionic for AT&T... its not really unlocking it that's needed most, just a SFB Signed Motor Kernel


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Like Rapunzel in a chastity belt in tower in the middle of a all girl catholic school. hahaha Well, I dunno why we cant crack this shell. basically is a rebreanded bionic for AT&T... its not really unlocking it that's needed most, just a SFB Signed Motor Kernel


----------

